# Bradley "Bisquettes"



## kingkoch42 (Nov 3, 2011)

gone


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2011)

They are expensive & meant to be used in a Bradley smoker.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Nov 3, 2011)

gone


----------



## alelover (Nov 3, 2011)

Have you ever smoke with grapevines? Aren't there a bunch of vineyards in France? Just wondering.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Nov 3, 2011)

gone


----------



## alelover (Nov 3, 2011)

Damn government. Always taking the fun out of everything.


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't see why you couldn't use them but the bradley's are designed to load a bisket per 20 mins so you go through them pretty quick.  

Bigfish


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 4, 2011)

These guys may be worth a shot, it will probably be more expensive than the hockey pucks, though.

http://www.mainegrillingwoods.com/


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 4, 2011)

The bisquettes your are referring to are formed under extreme heat and pressure

Under heat and pressure the natural "Lignin" is released from the wood and acts as a "Natural Glue"

All wood contains Lignin, but some varieties have more than others.

Basically, they take small chips and shavings, and form them into small pucks.

You would get the same effect using chips

For your purpose, I would keep using chunks

Are there any Apple Orchards around?

Todd


----------



## kingkoch42 (Nov 4, 2011)

gone


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Cal,

We have a "Mediterranean Almond" that the French have brought here (the locals call it pistachio), the fruit has a very thick hull about the size of a ping pong ball, I use it for smoking, ...not to much because it's strong.

I just googled Sort-en-Chalosse, I see you have rain too, it's been raining steady for 5 days now, lots of crops, what do they grow there, ...anyway, you're close to Spain, can't you find any fruit or nut trees there you can use?

The Gendarme at the apartments where I work that come from the districts are generally nice friendly people, surely someone has some kind of fruit trees growing in their yards, maybe you could get some trimmings from them.

Gene


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 4, 2011)

Quote:


Kingkoch42 said:


> I followed the link and requested shipping charges on a 10 pound "sampler" box and got an E-mail beck this afternoon
> 
> Cost of box : $24,99
> 
> ...


Would there be an import duty on a gift? Or only on a business transaction?


----------



## kingkoch42 (Nov 5, 2011)

gone


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 5, 2011)

Kingkoch42 said:


> Justpassingthru : Yes we are having rain but we need it, last winter, and most of summer were pretty dry and the water tables are really low ( we have had watering restrictions on since July.  Wish it would stop for a couple of days so that I could winterize the pool !  Anyway thankful that it is not raining as mush as it is East of here where they have some flooding  on the Mediterranean coast!
> 
> Around here they raise corn and wine and corn and wine and ducks and corn and wine. Unfortunately the corn is not for human consumption, its animal feed.
> 
> ...


Pecan is probably not to be found but Norway Maple is native to Europe(hence the name Norway Maple
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) and I know of at least 1 person in the States who uses it to cook with. Trying to find it may be your best bet.

The reason I asked the ?'s was that I have a supply of maple and I might send you some but it sounds like it will end up costing you too much no matter what.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2011)

Cal,

"Smoke Stix"

My Son & I used some of these (Link below) before I got my amazing smokers.

They work great, last long, and are easy to break into any thickness you want to use (Lots of flavors).

Maybe the shipping won't be as bad for you as the Bradley pucks.

I think the Bradley pucks last about 20 minutes each, and I was getting about 1 1/2 hours per inch with these things.

http://store.bbqrsdelight.com/pd-apple---smoke-stix.cfm

Still nothing beats an AMNPS, but I don't know how hard it is to get them & the pellets over there.

Bear


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 5, 2011)

Cal,

Don't give up on the "field corn," way back when I was a teenager we picked field corn the first, second and even the third day is was ripe, good stuff, tasted just like sweet corn.

Surely there is someone that has fruit or nut trees in their yard where you live, in a couple of months they will be trimming them, ...just saying.

You know, I was thinkin' (dangerous, I know), how about if you went to Spain (peut-etre their customs are less strict), since it's so close, and open a boite postal and have the AMNS and dust or pellets sent there, they don't weigh much and maybe you could arrange with Todd to ship one pound per month (I received a 200 g package from England and it was about 6 Euros, so EU to Spain can't be much more if any) he sent an AMNS to me with dust and I don't remember the shipping, but I don't think it was that much, you might PM Todd, he could tell you for sure what the shipping would be.

Maybe that helps,

Gene


----------



## kingkoch42 (Nov 7, 2011)

gone


----------

